# Calling All Women: ? About Fantasies



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Ladies,

I've been lurking around here for years, but decided to register and pose this question. I believe it has been talked about before, but I'd like to bring it up again and try to come to some type of conclusion. First, a little about me: I'm 37 married to my lovely wife (36) for 11 years...been together almost 14. We have 2 kids (6 and 8) and she is a SAHM. We have no stress in our lives other than typical parenting stress and some very minor family stress. We have a typical high libido...low libido relationship (me with the high libido)...although her libido isn't really THAT low...mine is just very high. Anywho, I really like to talk about sexual fantasies and am generally very liberal. My wife is reluctant to talk about them, has NO interest in mine and claims that she doesn't have fantasies...and when she does they always involve me and something we have done in the past. She thinks about sex about once per day (on average) for 1-10 minutes (she claims). She had a fantasy the other day about us in a car at our old Church while everyone was in worshiping. That was pretty awesome...I must confess (no pun intended)...but stuff like that is VERY rare with her. Her typical sexual thought is me going down on her (which I do regularly)...then us having sex somewhere typical. She claims that she is telling me the truth and just doesn't have a very "imaginative" sexual thought-life. All that said, here is my question(s):

Do you women have sexual fantasies? 

How often do you think about them?

Do your fantasies involve other people than (or in addition to) your husband/partner?

Do you think my wife is fairly typical...or do you think she might have some kind of hang-up?

Thanks for your time,
chingchang


----------



## wondering2020 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am VERY interested in the Ladies' answers....I posed a similiar post recently on "Is she being honest"....sounds like you and I have the same type of wife... read my post.


----------



## Seppuku (Sep 22, 2010)

Star said:


> I personally have loads of fantasies I have the usual run of the mill ones, but there is quite a number of dark ones Lol!!


Turn the lights on?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I will tell all my friends what I think when I am trying to achieve an orgasm. Please don't be offended, MEN. And please don't be shocked. My husband doesn't mind. 

As I grow older, and read more. Images in my mind change. 

One time I read a porn story about a woman being raped by two strong sexy men( Her own fantasy), that helped me for quite a long time. When I wanted to come, I just pictured a woman being Fxxxed by two strong men..........

One time I read a porn story of a man saw his wife being fxxxed by her ex-boyfriend. Her ex was a guest in their place, it happened the two men were bisexual, the husband didn't get angry, instead, he joined the game. That image helped me for a long time too.............

When I want to come orally, I check porn stories first, after I become very aroused, my husband comes to serve me, he just needs to use his tongue for a few minutes, and then I start to scream.............

I don't know if these are my fantasies, or just being helped by porn. I think of these images in my mind, and they help me a great deal!!!


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

yes green pearl me too i have fantasies, when im having sex with my husband and its wack i think about not my ex bf that will be wrong but other men my favorite is my teacher or a police officer, with the police officer i picture like i got pulled over for driving for whatever reason and the officer took me in the back of my car bend me over and f**k me out and with my teacher i picture im wearing these short skirts and tight shirt and i ask for permission to go to the ladies room and a follows me and f**k me on the toilet seat lol it makes thing feel so much better although he cums and leaves me cum less lol but its still great although i feel guilty for doing that


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

lil miss wifey said:


> yes green pearl me too i have fantasies, when im having sex with my husband and its wack i think about not my ex bf that will be wrong but other men my favorite is my teacher or a police officer, with the police officer i picture like i got pulled over for driving for whatever reason and the officer took me in the back of my car bend me over and f**k me out and with my teacher i picture im wearing these short skirts and tight shirt and i ask for permission to go to the ladies room and a follows me and f**k me on the toilet seat lol it makes thing feel so much better although he cums and leaves me cum less lol but its still great although i feel guilty for doing that


Interesting. You feel guilty for doing that? Why? Nobody knows! 
But now we know!


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

ching, in our relationship it's the opposite. My wife has tons of fantasies and I on the other hand am pretty much just happy with sex in general. I don't care what she wears, role play, etc. I just enjoy sex.  In our case it is easier though because the high drive spouse (me) is the one without the fantasies. So I am more then willing to fulfill her fantasies because I know that certainly helps her get in the mood, etc.


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

I don't really have fantasies, per se. I have things I want to do, but I want to do them with my boyfriend. When I do fantasize, it's really more along the lines of remembering something he and I have done together. He's generally the only man who appears in my head. 

I like having sex with him, which is new for me. I never had sex with anyone else that I enjoyed it. It wasn't necessarily horrible, but not something that knocked me for a loop or anything either. With him, though....wow.


----------



## chingchang (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies so far!


----------



## Sadman (Feb 25, 2010)

My wife was alway saying that her fantasy was to have sex with me under a waterfall, that was nice I thought.

At the start of the year during some heated play, I asked if she had any other fantasies, she paused and said the one she has never told anyone but always wanted to try was kissing another woman. This was a massive turn and she has now had two girl on girl experiences which she enjoyed and I loved watching - loI


----------



## Sara Ann (Aug 27, 2010)

I am like your wife - no fantasies. Sometimes, maybe 5% of the time, I imagine something when I am masturbating, and I imagine someone is watching me. Sometimes it's my H, other times just some person whose face is never clear - just the thought of someone watching.

I never fantasize during sex, and don't fantasize of what I want to do, anymore than I fantasize while I'm eating about what I'd rather be eating. 

I have some things I'd like to try, but I don't think of them too often. If I never try them, fine with me.


----------



## joelmacdad (Jul 26, 2010)

I've talked to my wife about this very issue. Other than the answer "brad pitt" nothing ever comes up. When I ask again, its "brad pitt". When I ask her about something that I could really deliver, the answer is really "nothing". The closest thing that comes to a real fantasy is me just "taking" her. Not asking questions, not giving any warning, just grabbing her, ripping off her clothes, holding her down and just doing it.

If that's what she wants, no problem. I can deliver.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

chingchang said:


> Do you women have sexual fantasies?


yes. i share them with my husband, and we often try to reenact them if theyre reasonable. ive had some weird ones that would be impossible to reenact (like for some reason ive always fantasized about my husband giving it to me on the hood of a fire truck), but i tell him anyway because he gets a kick out of it.



chingchang said:


> How often do you think about them?


i generally have a strong sex drive and am going though a particularly high libido phase right now, so i would say that i think about sex at least once every 10 minutes. that often involves actively fantasizing.



chingchang said:


> Do your fantasies involve other people than (or in addition to) your husband/partner?


no. don't get me wrong, there are other men that ive been physically attracted to on tv and out and about, but i never fantasize about them. i can't bring myself to fantasize about anyone other than my husband.



chingchang said:


> Do you think my wife is fairly typical...or do you think she might have some kind of hang-up?


i don't think she's abnormal. people's sex drives can be all over the place, and the tendency to fantasize and sexual creativity probably goes hand in hand with that. if you're saying that she has a much lower libido than yours, then it shouldn't be so surprising that she's not into fantasies the same way you are.


----------



## lil miss wifey (Sep 5, 2010)

joelmacdad said:


> I've talked to my wife about this very issue. Other than the answer "brad pitt" nothing ever comes up. When I ask again, its "brad pitt". When I ask her about something that I could really deliver, the answer is really "nothing". The closest thing that comes to a real fantasy is me just "taking" her. Not asking questions, not giving any warning, just grabbing her, ripping off her clothes, holding her down and just doing it.
> 
> If that's what she wants, no problem. I can deliver.


ohhhhh how nice i want my husband do me that but i wont ask when we r about to have sex because he would act like he is scared or nervous lol and when i tell him some other time when we r just talking hoping that he might or will do it the next time we have sex he forgets lol well whatever lol


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

chingchang said:


> Do you women have sexual fantasies?


All the time. I used to think that my husband would look at me like I'm crazy if I told him, but then I finally did and he was shocked- but in a good way. I love the idea of being the submissive. I think two guys dping me would be crazy. I am all about exhibitionism too lol. If we could get caught, it's that much hotter. His are the typical cheerleader, school, librarian...etc. Although, if he ever came in my office, closed the door and wiped my stuff off the desk and took me there... yes please! lol, anyway I always have fantasies. 



chingchang said:


> How often do you think about them?


 ha, all the time. I'm almost always some form of horny. From flirtatious to take me nowwwwwww. Sometimes though, I like to keep that to myself and surprise him with it after he thinks we're not doing it that night. 



chingchang said:


> Do your fantasies involve other people than (or in addition to) your husband/partner?


mmmm, often it does. Usually in addition to though. 



chingchang said:


> Do you think my wife is fairly typical...or do you think she might have some kind of hang-up?


 I think she's normal. Most of my girlfriends think I'm' overly sexual. I will say this though, I read a lot of smut and I think that keeps my mind going with it even when I don't mean for it to. Some women get lost in that though and feel like their relationships will never meet the same level as those books, and that's a hard, sad situation to be found in. Give her some ideas of things you've heard and see what she thinks. She may have been thinking it and not even realizing


----------

